# Vandy Vape Stainless Mesh Wire sought



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Hi Everyone,
I'm looking for Stainless Steel (316) Mesh Wire, both 200 and 150 mesh, preferably Vandy Vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (31/8/20)

Good luck, I was searching for the 200 one a while back and it was a needle and haystack situation. @Stew what was the site that you bought from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Good luck, I was searching for the 200 one a while back and it was a needle and haystack situation. @Stew what was the site that you bought from?



Damn! ... I called a couple of suppliers earlier, and was told only in 2 to 3 weeks 

I guess the good news is that SS Mesh does clean up well, so I guess I'm gonna be doing some dry burning, brushing and washing over the next 2 to 3 weeks 

Thanks tho' LeislB

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (31/8/20)

LeislB said:


> Good luck, I was searching for the 200 one a while back and it was a needle and haystack situation. @Stew what was the site that you bought from?


On the web page it said 150 mesh but on getting home after I collected it was 200 mesh they have changed the web page now.
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Stew said:


> On the web page it said 150 mesh but on getting home after I collected it was 200 mesh they have changed the web page now.
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/vandy-vape-ss316l-mesh-wire-spool?_pos=3&_sid=5d3d1f5af&_ss=r
> View attachment 206096


Thanks Stew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/8/20)

If you can use 300 mesh. You can find it here: https://wienervapeshop.co.za/products/vandy-vape-mesh-wire-ss316l

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If you can use 300 mesh. You can find it here: https://wienervapeshop.co.za/products/vandy-vape-mesh-wire-ss316l


Thanks Dela Rey Steyn 
It's a lil' lower resistance than I'd like , but if push comes to shove, I may jus' try it


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/8/20)

Also here: https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/c...ls-ka1-ni80-ss316l-5ft?variant=31769717342281

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Also here: https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/c...ls-ka1-ni80-ss316l-5ft?variant=31769717342281


This looks promising  ... Thanks again


----------

